# Wow, I was high Point Amateur, area III National show



## hairicane (Oct 5, 2008)

I got the letter announcing I was high point amateur at the Area III National show in the Shetland Division back in June. I got the letter as we were leaving for AMHR Nationals so I didnt get to announce it then. The Area III Regional was my 1st show ever showing my handsome foundation stallion Pans Cody Earl Grey HOF. It was actually a lot of 1sts as it was the 1st time I have EVER shown any shetland. It was also Codys 1st show in several years. He has his HOF in halter but has not been shown in years. I got him at the beginning of this year and his life changed quite a bit. He is now being shown in driving at what few shetland shows are offered in florida/Ga. and we got him 2 lovely shetland mares. He probably is enjoying the mares more than the driving, lol, but actually he enjoys both. Oh guess I should tell u we showed in several foundation country pleasure driving classes at the show. And I had company in my win as there was a 3 way tie, so congrats to all the winners.

Here is Grey for those that have not seen him ---












He is such a good boy!!



I sure hope we have 2 little baby "Greys" born in 2009.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 5, 2008)

That is totally awesome. Congrats on such an honor. Sounds like he kicked butt!!!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## muffntuf (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Oct 6, 2008)

Woohoo Grey! Congrats on such a lovely win. I just love him


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Keri (Oct 6, 2008)

Woohooo!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 6, 2008)

Way to go! Congratulations


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats ! I bet you are doing the "Happy" dance........


----------

